#  Krankenpflege >   3 Wochen nach Arthroskopie - Knie beugt sich nicht! >

## kleine2908

Hallo, 
ich hatte vor drei Wochen eine Arthroskopie am rechten Knie. Es wurde etwas ausgescharbt, damit die Kniescheibe sich von selbst weiter nach links schiebt, da sie zu weit rechts saß. Ich hatte nach der OP schreckliche Schmerzen und wurde stationär behandelt.
Schon nach ein bis zwei Wochen konnte ich das Knie leicht beugen und die Schmerzen waren auch nicht mehr so stark. Im Ruhezustand blieben sie meistens ganz aus. Treppen bin ich dann trotzdem mit Gehhilfen gelaufen (bis jetzt), belasten darf ich es bis zur Schmerzgrenze. Also eigentlich alles bestens, bis gestern.
Morgens war es plötzlich total dick, hat sich taub angefühlt, ich hab mit Eis gekühlt, hatte aber das Gefühl, dass es schlimmer statt besser wurde. Die Schwellung ging im Laufe des Tages zurück. Heute Nacht habe ich dann kein Auge zu bekommen, weil es oberhalb des Knies angefangen hat abwechselnd zu pochen und zu kribbeln, so als wäre das Bein eingeschlafen.
Heute Morgen war ich beim Arzt und hab ihm das so geschildert, er hat sich das Knie angeschaut und meinte es sei nicht zu dick und auch nicht rot, also kann das nichts schlimmes sein und verschrieb mir Voltaren Gel. 
Vor einigen Stunden musste ich aber plötzlich erschrocken feststellen, dass ich das Knie überhaupt nicht mehr beugen kann. Wie schon gesagt, vor einigen Tagen ging es wenigstens ein bisschen, wenn auch noch nicht ganz. Heute geht es kein Stück. Sobald ich versuche es zu beugen, spannt es total und ich trau mich nicht weiter zu drücken. Mit der Krankengymnastik beginn ich erst in einer Woche und den Arzt von heute Morgen (Vertretung) schätz ich auch nicht so gut ein.. Er war schon sehr alt und kam mir so rüber, als würde er es garnicht richtig ernst nehmen...
Danke schonmal für die Hilfe.

----------


## josie

Hallo Kleine!
War der Arzt, bei dem Du heute warst, Orthopäde?
Auf alle Fälle solltest Du zum Facharzt gehen, am besten in die Klinik, wo Du operiert wurdest.
Wieso hast Du bis jetzt noch keine Krankengymnastik erhalten, ich persönlich halte es für einen großen Fehler, KG ist wichtig und zwar so früh wie möglich!
Also morgen ab zum Facharzt!!
LG Josie

----------

